# My Off Grid Cabin



## LaMar (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I thought I would introduce myself and how I live. I am a long time off-grid homesteader and survivalist. I started living off grid over 15 years ago in a small camp trailer with nothing but a HF 45 watt solar panel and an old truck battery for my lights and water pump.

I lived that way for two years while I saved money and designed my off grid cabin. The cabin is 14x14 and the power system is 580 watts solar and 400 watts of wind power. That runs my lights, water pump, tvs, laptop, fridge, and many gadgets. I use a solar composting toilet of my own design and I hand drilled a water well.

The cabin has a kitchen area, bathroom, dining and living area downstairs and large bedroom and office upstairs. There is enough room to sleep 4 comfortably and the cabin is designed for additions to be built off 3 sides if you need more room. I have propane for stove, OD water heater and furnace and wood heat for back up which also is a cookstove and water heater. I use many passive solar features like solar ovens, solar air heaters, and solar water heaters for backup emergency systems. A gas generator is used for large tools and washer and I have a hand crank washing machine and rechargeable tools in backup.

I live at the foot of the high Uintah mountains surrounded by millions of acres of BLM and Reservation land so hunting, and fishing is a way of life. I also garden and raise chickens and rabbits for most of my food needs.

I have no house payments and no monthly utility bills and run a small local business and online business to pay for anything I do not produce myself.

I have many vids of my cabin and all systems on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/solarcabin

I am always happy to answer any questions about off grid living and hope to share ideas!

LaMar


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice and very nice youtube videos. Thanks for joining.


----------

